# 270 Degree hinges



## ware (May 11, 2010)

I have a cabinet with a 1 3/4 inch face and full inset doors. I am looking for a hinge (?270 Degrees) that will allow the door to open and go to the side of the cabinet. I have been unable to find any that I think will accomplish this! Can you help?

Thanks!

Ware


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's one.

But if you mean you face is 1 3/4" wide and you want this door to flip around to the outside, I don't think you are going to find anything that will work. Some European Hinges might swing around that far but not around a frame that wide


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

You could mimic the face frame being there but in actuality having it attached to the door. I've done similar before and worked out pretty good. Otherwise you're looking at a hinge needing a pivot point that would be unsightly in its needed protrusion from the cabinet.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

You might try these guys. If they don't have what you are looking for then I'm at a lose.

http://www.specialtysupplies.com/blum-m-5.html?page=18&sort=2a


----------



## ware (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Miles125, but I do not understand what you are suggesting as an alternative!

Thanks!

Ware


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ware,
I'm suggesting that when the door opens the face frame piece opens with it. Because it is part of the door. That way you have a door that really is even with the edge of the cabinet so you can get it to hinge back against the side like you want.


----------



## ware (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Miles125. In rereading your original post i can now see what you said, but I was not thinking along that line and could not picture what you were suggesting. Unfortunately, I have already attached the face to the frame.

Ware


----------

